# Does anyone here think they are psychic?



## Mandamae (Oct 17, 2007)

Hello everyone,


Does anyone think they are psychic? I do because I can see, hear and feel. I can also speak to spirit. (since I was about 4yrs old)


I've been going to a psychic circle on and off for a yr or so and I get a lot. I have always believed and still do that I will have a baby girl. A baby girl has been given to me a few times before by different mediums and a friend of mine has also told me.
Tonight I went to a new circle and a baby girl was placed at my feet. I'm sure this is because this next time is my time to become a mummy.


Can anyone else here see, hear or feel spirit?


Mandamae x


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

Hello, 

Ooo how intresting, No I don't think I am psychic but I do believe and I have been told a "baby girl" too on several occasions.

I do have dreams, which sometimes come true-IE recently I was dreaming of an ex I hadn't heard/seen anything of, the next day he joined ** and a few days later contacted me. Had a few similar dreams about different things.


Xx 
h


----------



## Mandamae (Oct 17, 2007)

Meditation is the way forward! for all of us. However if you are meditating for spirit to contact you make sure you say a little prayer for protection first and visualise a big gold bubble encapsulating you before you meditate.


Meditate you say? lol I was the same until only last yr! i used to listen to relaxing music but always fell asleep lol so now i sit in an upright chair, close my eyes and just drift for a while, visualise myself getting my BFP and seeing my belly grow and finally holding my baby in my arms. I take about 15-20 minutes to do this. That is my new meditation so let's see if it works, no actually I'm going to prove it works, just watch my signature over the coming months 


PS i have the feeling I am already a mother whilst doing it and give thanks


----------



## snj38 (Aug 30, 2012)

I DO, I HAVE LOTS OF THINGS HAPPEN AND SIGNS THAT HAPPEN THAT ARE MORE THAN A COINCIDENCE. I ALSO HAVE DREAMS THAT TELL ME THINGS THAT HAPPEN IN THE FUTURE! XX


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

Sn- what signs do u have? I have dreams that have come true as mentioned above for example. On this site, I have come across my unusual baby name several times (its not hope or something popular) and I wonder if that is a sign (I have felt it is) but I am wondering if I am sometimes missing less obvious signs. If you don't mind sharing  xx


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

*hoping*  Don't 'look' for signs, but rather observe everything around you. Open your mind [ to your environment, not Spirit - not a good idea if you don't know what you're doing there] Take in unimportant, everyday, random things you never usually take any notice of and especially anything to do with nature. If you're given a sign, you'll 'know' - you won't feel the need to question it, you'll just know. No idea if it's because I'm talking about this or if it's to do with my current spiritual issues, but I have the letter 'S' for you Xx


----------



## Fat girl slim (Oct 23, 2012)

Omg I had a dream on a Monday evening that one of my best friends had given up smoking (she has smoked since the age of 14) and that she was pregnant!! On Tuesday the said friend came round to visit....I laughingly said to her omg I had a dream about you last night that you'd given up smoking to which she said I ave and then I said o and that you were pregnant to which she replied I am!!! How spooky s that I had no idea in the world........ Just wish someone would dream I'm pregnant    and then it's true toooooooo...... Xx


----------



## desperate_4_kids (Oct 24, 2012)

I am not a psychic. My dreams do have a tendency to come true and I do meditate on them a lot. My most recent meditation has been on the subject of finding a new sperm donor for DH and I.  this one happens.

Mandamae - I did see a pink bundle of joy when I first looked at your name ( before I read the thread) and, after meditating on it yesterday I am even more sure that a baby girl will come into your life.

I'll  for you, send you  and . I hope your journey goes well.

Eveyone can feel free to pm me if they need a chat or just want some extra fingers crossed for them.

Best wishes on the exciting road ahead,
A. X


----------



## Mandamae (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi desperate 4 kids, I haven't looked at this, my own thread for ages even with the notification that someone has posted on here. And so this morning I felt i should look obviously it was because of your post. Thank you so much    where in the world are you?    I'm interested in your dreams. I once (while dh and i lived in a 1st floor flat) got up to go to the loo, the bathroom was right opposite our bedroom and the hall was narrow between them when I walked out on my left was a beautiful dun horse on which i instantly stroked her face, then went for my wee,on the way back she was still there on my now right side, i stroked her face again and went back to sleep. I remembered when I woke up. 2 yrs later I was sharing a huge grey eventer and stabled opposite him was a beautiful but crazy dun mare! I rode her once and she threw me - stirrup hit me in the face and split my skin from my cupid's bow up to my nose! I grew frightened of her but a year later I brought the crazy mare and we now have the most beautiful relationship. She 'Charm' was the horse in my hallway and is now in my life and my partner (as well as DH lol   ) she is my pic   


Amanda x


----------



## desperate_4_kids (Oct 24, 2012)

Hi Amanda,
I'm in Scotland, the Edinburgh area.  

My dreaming ( since I was a child) has been very vivid, I can remember dreams from when I was ad young as four... Sometimes the things I dream happen for real.

About four years ago I dreamt about my best friend, standing on top of the empire state building ( crazy when I'm in Scotland, bit there you have it) and she screamed "I'm the king of the world" like Jack in titanic. Three or four ddays later I got an email from her, she was in new York as a spur of the moment trip and, on the day of my dream, had stood and done eexactly as I dreamt... I never told het for fear of frightening her. lol

I have dreams all the time but quite often they're a hint of whats to come, I just get on with it.

Charm is beautiful!!!  I've heard that, if an animal comes to you in sleep/half sleep state and then you find them for real, it's meant to be! Keep charm close and maybe ( asap after your attempts) stroke her and feed her a treat. Think this'll strengthen the bond you feel with her but might help the spirit world aide you in your journey through tx and ttc.

   
God I can rant when I want to     
A. Xx


----------



## Fat girl slim (Oct 23, 2012)

hi desperate 4 kids I will   for you and your dh to find a sperm donor..... I don't suppose your saw any bundles when you looked at my name...... Baby dust to you all xxx


----------



## desperate_4_kids (Oct 24, 2012)

Hey fat girl slim - thanks for the , I need as much help as poss.
I definitely saw a child, remember I'm not psychic, I think that there will be a child, maybe not the age of a baby tthough... Dont know if that is good or not...  Have u an DP thought about adoption perhaps? I'll  for you.
  
  



  
Love to all, my fingers are crossed for you all!
A. X


----------



## Fat girl slim (Oct 23, 2012)

we're to old now I have 3 children from my first husband.....but being trying with my DH fr 6 years but no joy so now I'm on clomid. Fingers crossed it works          for everyone xx


----------



## Lawmonkey (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi everyone

I found this thread and it is soooo interesting.  Pshycic ability is something that has ran in my family line the furthest back I know being my grans granny. I used to have vivid dreams when I was younger and they would come true. At times it was quite frightening being so young! Tbh it has not happened much in the last few years and I am so disappointed. 

My gran can read tea leaves and tarot. From the tarot she told me I would meet my husband who was someone I already knew and that we would be engaged within the year! With her getting so old I don't want to ask her to do it now to see if I will have a baby. She is brutally honest when doing it with people but I think she may find it hard to tell me if it is a no! 

I always thought I would never go to a pshycic as my gran believes if u charge for it u lose ur gift but recently I have really been considering it! 

Good luck to everyone, may ur dreams come true x


----------



## Firerayne (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi all,
I am a psychic medium which can be a blessing but also a curse. Recently I found out sis in law was pregnant. Although it was a blow since we can't have any, it was softened by the fact I dreamt it two weeks before so I had a heads up! I also have been told I will have children but even with my faith and all of the wonderful things I've witnessed proving spirits existence it's still hard to go through and completely give in to the faith. But I trust my guides so fingers (and toes)🔮 crossed xx


----------



## Fat girl slim (Oct 23, 2012)

Awwwwwww firerayne I'll crss my fingers and toes for you to Hun xxx    

Please cross your fingers and toes for me......I so want to be a mummy again


----------



## kezza_1980 (Oct 27, 2012)

I recently went to one  have a post on this part another thread was told  I would do Ivf but could not see Baby has I had a messy reading so left me more confused just lets hope we all get that   we all  want so bad xxx


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

i dont consider myself psychic as im not fond of the term, but i have been able to connect with the spirit world on many occasions in the past, and still to this day see things day to day many of which can give me quite a little giggle. 

sadly i have never predicted or seen a pregnancy for myself... though a little before christmas i told my dp there was a child coming into the family but it wasnt going to be me.... everyone of course tried to consolidate me and tell me maybe i was wrong and it would be to me.... on hogmanay we received a phonecall.. his brother which we hadnt spoken to in a year phoned us to tell us his partner had just had a baby boy!!! 

on new years day my cousins girlfriend phoned me to tell me she was expecting her second child!! 

but i know that i have alot of people in the spirit world looking down on me, alot of loved ones who have now passed and that the pain and stress im going through now will all be worth it one day! iv got to keep believe that or ill lose my head completely lol 

baby dust and prayers to you all xxxxxxxxx


----------



## magz1 (May 9, 2011)

hi desperate_4_kids, what do u see when u look at my name, many thanx in advance. hope we all get our dreams xxxxxx


----------



## Delsie (Aug 17, 2012)

I wish I was! My grandma was, and had been since she was a child. I used to love listening to all of her stories. 
There was a time when I could swear that I had foreseen events in my dreams...nothing major, just conversations, or episodes at work, but I only seem to remember the dreams once the events have happened, if that makes sense.
I was told by a well regarded spiritualist that I would have a baby boy....the timescale she gave has lapsed but I am still trying to believe!
The whole subject fascinates me...but for those of you that do have a gift, is it sometimes more of a burden?


----------



## Crazychickenlady (Feb 16, 2013)

Hi, since I was very small I have had things go on around me that can only be explained as the paranormal. As a baby, square baby blocks would roll  

Now Im older I have experienced visits from people, animals and something very dark. I don't get messages, they dont talk to me, they appear, then vanish. Its strange because I've only felt uneasy about one, and it left soon after the death of a family member, so I think they were linked. 

I have lots of De javu (sp) too.... Also I have lots of dreams about horses?

Any experts out there? Would love to hone in my sensitivity


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

hi crazy, im by no means an expert, but for a long time i didnt understand what was happening to me and i was very very frightened. i started attending my local spiritulist church looking for answers and thats where i heard of a development group that was held once a week. somewhere safe for me to go to strengthen what i found out was a rare gift and i was able to talk with others who knew how i felt. 

one thing i always tell people though is when you see something - or think you do, or feel something or hear somethign - even if it could logically be passed off as a coincidence, i say hello!! 

i had an experience the other night which startled me quite a bit, it wasnt scary or anything - quite the opposite infact but i wasnt expecting it, and the first thing i done ( after i jumped out my skin lol!) was said hello. sometimes that can help open the doorway for spirits. 

but~!!!! and this is important, i would not advice anyone to go meddling before getting some proper advice - go online and look for your local spiritulist church one that is registered with the spiritulist association and then you know they arent just fakes taking peoples money, go along and see for yourself.  and please please please EVERYONE stay AWAY FROM OUIJA BOARDS!!!!! ( spirit boards. - these are dangerous things and you never know what your bringing through and if you bring something through you may not be able to get rid of it, so please dont) 

xxxx


----------



## Crazychickenlady (Feb 16, 2013)

I too say hello to them   I had one visit the other night, it turned my dinning room light on and opened the fridge. I say "hello, are you looking for a snack?" Then just before I went to bed, I said "I'm going to bed, goodnight"..... Thankfully hubby was away, he'd think I was going nuts! I've had lots of experiences, too many to mention all, and only one was very dark. I'm going to look in to finding a group who can help locally. I'd love to be able to hone my skills, or even be able to communicate with them. NEVER used a Ouija board!!


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

my most recent experience was just the other night i was standing in the kitchen - i was either making food or a cup of tea and out of the corner of my eye i seen a shadow behind me, i also got the feeling of someone standing behind me ( like you do when someone sneaks up on you) then i heard what sounded like a step being taken on my tiled floor. i though it was my partner who is very light on his feet and has started me on more than one occasion. i sort of jumped and went oh!!! as i spun round, expecting to see him there but there was no-one! so i just said ' oh hiya' and got on with making the tea. 

its not the first time iv had this experience in my kitchen, the lower part of my house seems to be very active and it drives my poor wee doggy nuts!!! 

i have experienced darker spirits in the past, when i first came into my gift ( i was very open when i was a child but as i got older it left me until i had been in an accident, which seemed to trigger it) they can be terrifying but i think its important to remember that most spirits cant hurt us, and dont want to, even those who feel dark are often confused and frightened, and its those emotions we pick up on. 

the spiritulist church i attend is fantastic, they got rid of the dark spirit that appeared to have attatched itself to me and taught me how to open and close myself to the spirit world, which allowed me to cope with it better.


----------



## Crazychickenlady (Feb 16, 2013)

I think the first truly spiritual experience was when I was about 7 or 8 and we was on holiday. We visited a chapel that was ment to have a relic of the Virgin Mary. There was lots of candles and people praying and I became so overwhelmed with peace, I just started to cry. I'm not remotely religious and neither is my family really. 

I think my spirit guide is a horse, I have a special affinity with horses and dream of them frequently. I feel whole when I'm around them, like everything clicks into place. The horses that have come and gone in my life have all been troubled in one way or another and in helping them, I feel I have achieved something more deeper within my own life. Like they were there to teach me a lesson in life or something.... I must sound crazy! Lol


----------



## Weebear (Jul 24, 2013)

This is so interesting. I don't know if any of you still post on here. I had an experience of a shadow following me, that night I dreamt of my dad in a hospital bed, I jumped over him to get to my brother. Two days later I'm called to the hospital and another two days later my dad was dead. This was a huge surprise as I hadn't spoken to my father for around four months prior to this. The night before my granda died I dreamt he was dead. The following day I kept hearing the phone ring thinking it was bad news. When I got in after work I got a phone call telling me he was dead. I've thought for a while ill have twin girls. And I'm now starting to think that's why I'm having to do ivf, to get my twins.


----------



## sallyloo (Aug 12, 2013)

I really enjoyed reading this thread. I do not think I am psychic in the sense that I can communicate with the spirit world, but I do at times feel like I'm clairvoyant. I feel like I can pick up the things people are saying without having them communicate it. Its not something I do all the time, but when I do its really useful.

Its not like reading someone's thoughts or anything.. It's more like being able to sense their character or intentions. Some people would say I just read people well. I don't know.. it fells kind of strange to me sometimes, because I can't explain how I know things, but I do. 

Does that make any sense to anyone?


----------



## kezza_1980 (Oct 27, 2012)

I dont know if anyone remembers my post, I wet to a psychic who picked up on me having no fallopian tubes and said to try ivf one more time and mentioned the month April  well I started my ivf treatment july and received a BFP had scan all is well and my EDD is 14th April


----------



## Weebear (Jul 24, 2013)

That's great kezza. I've had a good few reading now and all have been rubbish. I do feel that I will have my own babies though, just a feeling of my own.


----------



## kezza_1980 (Oct 27, 2012)

Im sure you will hun and I've had a few not so good ones myself but this one last year even picked up on me having no fallopian tubes xx


----------



## Mandamae (Oct 17, 2007)

Hello everyone, Sorry not been on here for ages! I lost my beautiful Charm (my profile pic) last November due to colic. It was a bad year for me first in the August finding out my devastatingly low AMH then I lost my soul mate charm      I miss her terribly and I haven't seen or felt her around me but i'm sure she is somewhere close. ~I have her ashes and someday maybe I'll scatter them in the new forest or maybe I'll take her to my cremation with me.
She did leave me the best gift in the world though...Her daughter 'Sahara' who is the image of her but way more naughty and cheeky but i'm working on that, she's only 2.

Anyway the other day I was at the yard where there is just me and my friend who has 2 girls there and I was holding Sahara while the farrier trimmed her feet when my friend walked round the corner I suddenly had a thought 'third baby' when I looked at her. I didn't say anything but I had to later as I was with my best friend when I got a txt from my friend saying about might have to go for IVF but don't worry may get pregnant before the consultation. I text her back saying 'I think you just sent me a txt that's not for me? She replied saying 'sorry that was for my DH, we have been trying for another for almost a yr and nothing which is unusual for us' So I told her about the message I got and said it could be because it was on your mind that I picked up the energy however I don't ever get what people are 'thinking' just things in the near future (VERY rarely I must add and usually only when danger is approaching). I told her that I've never had a 'wrong' vision even if I've only had a few they're never wrong. I told her to keep positive as I really believe that she will have a 3rd baby (and I think it will be a girl but I didn't tell her that bit as she might not want to know). I wondered after if I should have told her but she did say she'd been very stressed about it so maybe it's helped her. I'm not sure but just had to post it on here. 
Gosh I really should make time to go back to the circle I used to go to I feel i'm missing out on vital messages 

Manda x


----------



## StaceyMarieJ (Nov 3, 2013)

Sorry to hear about the loss of your beautiful horse  
When you think of someone - they are right there with you


----------



## poppyseed1 (Jan 30, 2013)

Meeee I am ! 

Feel free to look at my reviews 
www.yell.com/biz/angel-and-tarot-card-reading-by-nicola-stroud-7240896/
Rating: 5 - ‎6 votes
Find Angel & Tarot Card Reading by Nicola in Stroud on Yell. Get contact details, reviews, opening hours, photos and directions .
Xx 

/links


----------



## Mandamae (Oct 17, 2007)

Just a little Update...My friend did get pregnant without IVF but had a boy not a girl just last week


----------



## still a mum (Jul 31, 2010)

I have dreams that come true all the time but some freak me out! I have also predicted 90% of babies born to close friends and family, even guessing correctly the sex and the day they would be born on. I have no idea why this happens! I sense spirit around me all the time.


----------



## Mandamae (Oct 17, 2007)

Freak you out? what kind of stuff? I also feel , hear and see spirit but of late not much I don't know why it tend to come in waves for me from all the time to very little. I also believe in Angels because I've seen them too and they are huge! But very warm and bright 

When I was about 17 and my sister was about 14 I looked at her and saw two boys and a girl. She had the first boy in 2001 and a girl in 2004 and then said she had her family and wasn't having anymore so I told her what I thought and that she'd have another boy. She was a bit cross with me for saying it and said 'Amanda I'm really sorry about your situation but I'm happy with two' and gave me a hug. 8 yrs after that she asked me round on xmas eve (nothing unusual about that but I knew she was going to tell me something ) and yes she was pregnant! I told her it was a boy and she said well yes there's a 50/50 chance I said no 100% it's a boy! Well the baby was born and she named the baby Michael yes a boy after I had predicted all those yrs ago 

I've always 'known I'll have a girl but with my low AMH and struggling to get finances together for another go I'm afraid that my own prediction for myself will never come true. Although I went to Zita west open evening last night and 'felt' it will work for me this time I do    so it's our LAST chance we just couldn't afford to do it again, financially or emotionally.


----------



## Lottie1802 (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi all, I was drawn in by this forum, I don't think I am psychic but sometimes I feel stuff, I can't explain it, when I moved into our house I looked at my next door neighbours and just knew one of them would pass away, sadly the chap died unexpectedly 8 months after we moved in , it was a freak illness out of the blue. I have also always known that when I came to try for children it would not happen naturally, and here I am , I feel I know that I will eventually have a child and it will be a boy , I see him all the time, he holds my hand when I walk around.

Well I am just moving onto stimms so let's see if I get it right ! 

But I am with you all, I can't explain any of it, I just know things, my whole life I have sensed when I am needed, I walked into my grandads house because something told me to go there straight away, and he died fifteen minutes later with me there. 

Every psychic I see tells me I have a gift...it's lovely to hear but I really don't understand it or know what to do about it


----------



## MissMayhem (Feb 24, 2013)

This is a really interesting thread. I'm not psychic/clairvoyant or anything else but so desperately want to believe.  I used to believe strongly but watched a programme with Derren Brown where everything that occurred (seance/ouija board/bell ringing/correct info gathered etc.) was all a hoax where he had hypnotised people - all the things that they picked up through the different means were correct, just the girl it was in relation to was alive and well and sat in an outside broadcast van.  That programme shattered so many of my beliefs and, to be honest, I feel a lot sadder without them.  So, I'm not here to ridicule or dismiss anything that anyone is saying, I'm here because I'm interested in your stories and would like to hear from people who don't make money from it so I can re-evaluate my thoughts around it all. Recently I went to have a reading and was told that I would be a mother, I have seen the same woman three times now, over the space of ten years, and she gives me the same information every time, one child here on the earth plane already (I think my SD), huge gap and then another.

A few years back I lost one of my best friends to cancer. A few days before she died she turned and was whispering something to me, she was so weak at the time that it took a while to work out what she was saying.  Eventually I realised she was telling me that she had been with my sister who had told her that it was snowing in our village........twenty minutes later I received a text from my sister, I was hundreds of miles away from home at the time, she asked me what I was doing and how the weather was and said that it hadn't long started snowing back home.  That floored me a bit. My friend turned to say something to me too minutes before she died but never had the strength to get it out, I like to think that she was going to say that she loved me as she knows how I loved her  I often wonder if she is holding a baby out there somewhere for me...  xx


----------



## maristeve2013 (Apr 6, 2013)

Can anyone help me with my answers??  


Hi, I'm 27 and my hubby is 33 we have been trying to conceive now for 8years, this is the first time ever my period has been late, I have done tests and all come back negative.

I feel like my breasts are much bigger, getting slight cramps down below, and a thick gloopy like mucus.... Sometimes when I wipe it's a bright yellow colour.

We had a failed cycle of IVF in May 2013, and are desperate to become parents... So we are devastated, but is there still hope that I could be pregnant??


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

maristeve - I didn't want to read and run. I'm by no means psychic by the way! Have you had a HCG / BETA blood test done to check your HCG levels? That is truly the only way you'll know either way honey. Fingers crossed for you x


----------



## gravadlax (Dec 4, 2013)

I am actually a Psychic Medium and I also run workshops to help people understand their spiritual awakening. I was aware of spirit as a child and went through life not knowing what to do with what I was experiencing. I had a second awakening a few years ago and I started exploring it and it lead to me leaving my successful corporate career to work with spirit. 

There is a difference between a psychic and a medium which people don't always understand. A pyschic is the ability to connect with the living, with their spirit/soul to provide clarity and guidance to help them lead a better life, where else Mediums provide Evidence of Life after Death. This all about the discarnate - information about themselves e.g what the look like, where they lived, personality, how the passed and any messages they may have for the sitter. A Medium is often able to do both. 
Spirit will try to communicate with us through whatever means necessary - be it birds, animals. butterflies, numbers, feathers, coins to dreams. I tend to get a lot of messages from dreams and also warnings. I keep a dream book next to my bedside table and write down as soon as I wake up.


----------



## welsh_88 (Mar 15, 2016)

Hi guys would any of you like to give me a reading to practice your skills on? I have always been interested in psychic things and would love to hear from anyone wanting to practice their skills   good luck to everyone who has the gift I would truly love to be psychic xx


----------

